# Marrying a Spaniard - HELP!



## Mari_116 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hola!

I'm currently trying to decipher what documents one must present. I found this great link on the U.S. travel site but have a few questions for those of you who have gone through the process already. I'm still in the U.S. for the next 2 weeks and would like to get as much paperwork done before I head over to Spain as possible.

1. Certificate of Residence - where/how did you complete this? I was planning on just having my U.S. bank notarize a letter I write in English and Spanish with my U.S. address. Is that enough?

2. Posting of Banns - do you just get this once you're in Spain from the U.S. Embassy? Do you need to make an appointment? Does the Spaniard also need it? If yes, where do they get this from?

3. Proof of freedom to marry - do you also get this from the U.S. Embassy? The Spaniard (my future marido!!!) would need to get it from the Civil Registry?

4. Immigration lawyers - any recommendations? It seems like it would be much easier to pay someone a small fee to help us!

5. Translators - any recommendations for traductores jurados to translate our legal documents?

Any help you can offer me would be greatly appreciated! Thanks so much!

Mari


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mari_116 said:


> Hola!
> 
> I'm currently trying to decipher what documents one must present. I found this great link on the U.S. travel site but have a few questions for those of you who have gone through the process already. I'm still in the U.S. for the next 2 weeks and would like to get as much paperwork done before I head over to Spain as possible.
> 
> ...


hi & welcome & congrats

one of our regular posters, halydia, is a USC marrying a spaniard in just over a week....I'm sure she'll be able to help you as soon as she sees your plea!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

First off, welcome, hello, and congratulations! When are you getting married? Where? Will it be a catholic or a civil ceremony? 

As xabiachica said, I'll be doing the (unofficial) wedding in just over a week in the States. The official wedding will be in October in Spain. 

I've submitted all the paperwork to the church and it's been approved. So, knock on wood, this process was ten times easier than I thought it would be! Don't stress  We've got enough to stress about! 


I'm a bit confused about some of the documents you apparently need. Where have you found this list, or is it one the church/registro civil give you? The website bodaclick has a list of necessary documents, and they're the very same documents I had to hand in. Papeles para una boda civil y por la iglesia. 

I handed in: 
1. My birth certificate from New Hampshire with the Apostille on it. Translated by a traductora jurada. 

2. My baptism certificate, translated by a traducora jurada. 

3. A photocopy of my Spanish Resident Card and my American Passport (to be safe!) 

4. A sworn declaration that I'm single. Technically, this is supposed to come from the embassy. However, when the priest was looking at his paperwork guidebook he found that I could get around an expensive trip to Madrid by presenting a sworn declaration that I was single before two witnesses who know me. 

5. Since I'm not Catholic, we did have to sign other paperwork. 


I have no recommendations for immigration lawyers, but will say that as long as you're patient and have some time on your hands to get everything done it's definitely doable for the average Spanish speaker.

I do have a recommendation for a traductor jurado, but she works out of Santander and I'm not sure where you are. Her prices, in my opinion, are incredibly reasonable!


----------



## ipuntoe (Aug 3, 2011)

Actually, baptism certificate and all that are necessary in the case that you want to marry in a church... otherwise, that religious stuff is not necessary.


----------



## ipuntoe (Aug 3, 2011)

I forgot to wish u the best luck and congratulations for ur wedding!


----------

